# MAC auf (U)EFI PC installieren



## Jakob (14. Januar 2011)

Eine Frage die mich schon länger beschäftigt ist die, ob, da ja die neuen P67 Mainboards UEFI unterstützen nicht das letzte Hinderniss beseitigt ist MAC auf einen PC zu installieren.
Ich habe lange gesucht, aber bis jetzt weder eine Bestätigung noch eine Absage gefunden, so hoffe ich jemand von euch kann mir da etwas weiterhelfen. Denn alles in allem wäre es ja schon recht verlockend MAC auf einem PC als ZweitOS zu haben.

Danke Jakob


----------



## p00nage (14. Januar 2011)

OSX läuft aber mmn nur auf einen Mac richtig und das ist auch gut so


----------



## Jakob (14. Januar 2011)

na ja, aber da die neuen Boards ja UEFI haben, sollte da ganze ja mit passender Hardware genauso laufe, wie auf einem Macbook oder Mac.


----------



## Eraydone (14. Januar 2011)

die Mac´s haben noch einen Zusatzchip der den Mac als echten Mac identifiziert und dadurch Snow Leopard laufen lässt. Fehlt dieser Chip, kann man MacOsX NICHT LEGAL installieren. das nennt sich dann Hackintosh


----------



## Jakob (14. Januar 2011)

Ja, aber meiner Meinung nach emuliert dieser Chip bloß ein EFI System. Da das ja schon bei den meisten P67 Boards mittlerweile Standard ist, wäre ja dieser Chip ja somit überflüssig. Daher meine Frage.


----------



## Ezio (14. Januar 2011)

Bei Hackintosh funktioniert nie alles richtig. Wenn du Mac willst, kauf dir einen.


----------



## Jakob (14. Januar 2011)

Ja, aber da das Mac OS ja nicht modifiziert wäre und die Hardwarevorraussetzungen gegeben wären bräuchte man ja eben kein Hackintosh. Letzendlich läuft meine Frage darauf hinaus, ob in einem Mac noch andere Hardware vorhanden sein muss außer das EFI und die anderen Standard Bestandteile damit MAC OS läuft.


----------



## Ezio (14. Januar 2011)

Es geht trotzdem nicht ohne Hackintosh, da sicher nicht alle Treiber für deine Hardware enthalten sind und Kernel Erweiterungen (Kexts) benötigt werden.


----------



## Jakob (14. Januar 2011)

Aber wenn man die gleiche Hardware hätte wie z.B. ein Mac System? Na ja wenn ich dann mein P67 System habe werde ich es vielleicht einfach mal ausprobieren.
Danke für die Antworten.


----------



## fac3l3ss (14. Januar 2011)

Jakob schrieb:


> Aber wenn man die gleiche Hardware hätte wie z.B. ein Mac System? Na ja wenn ich dann mein P67 System habe werde ich es vielleicht einfach mal ausprobieren.
> Danke für die Antworten.


Würde mich mal interessieren ob das funktioniert!
Allerdings denke ich nicht, das das klappt, weil Apple ja keinen richtigen ATX-PC hat - Mini sowieso nicht und der Pro hat ein spezielles Mainboard.

MfG
fac3l3ss


----------



## bingo88 (14. Januar 2011)

Vermutlich nutzt Apple eh einen Bootlock, der bestimmte Funktionen oder Strings im Rechner erwartet - und die nur auf Macs vorhanden sind


----------



## Jakob (14. Januar 2011)

Falls mal es jemand vor mir testet und zu einem Ergebnis kommt, kann er es ja hier schreiben. Ich werde es bald mal probieren. Wenn es problemlos klappen würde, dann wäre es ja wirklich genial. Na ja, ich bin gespannt.


----------



## fensterkiller (3. September 2013)

Mit einem modifiziertem OSX ist es möglich. Soweit ich weiß braucht man einen Intel Prozessor und bestimmte AMD und Nvidia Karten.


----------



## keinnick (3. September 2013)

Guck mal aufs Datum


----------



## fensterkiller (3. September 2013)

Ich weiß. Ich wollte nur noch mal meinen Senf dazugeben


----------



## The1nsider (7. September 2013)

OSX funktioniert in der VM und  auch live.
Ist ja nur ein Unix mit schönerer grafischer Oberfläche basierend auf PC Hardware.

Apple hat seit 2006 quasi nichts erneuert nach der Umstellung auf Intel CPUs.
Die damaligen Apples mit RISC CPUs von IBM gibt es schon lange nicht mehr.


----------



## bingo88 (7. September 2013)

Immer diese Totengräber 

Um es noch mal klarzustellen: Ein *UNMODIFIZIERTES* OS X läuft auf einem normalen PC nicht. Man muss ein wenig rumbasteln, damit es klappt. Das hatten wir aber eigentlich schon geklärt...


----------



## shorty1990 (28. September 2013)

Du verwechselst da etwas dein Mainboard hat sicherlich kein EFI. Wenn überhaupt ein UEFI was wiederum 2 verschiedene paar Schuhe sind. EFI  (Extensible Firmware Interface) ist meines Wissens nur Mac`s vorbehalten und der Vorgänger von UEFI(Unified Extensible Firmware Interface). So oder so brauchst du auch bei kompatibler Hardware einen EFI Emulator in Form eines USB Sticks oder Software Mod


----------

